# Antique Tractor Show in Madisonville, KY (May1, 04)



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hopkins County Mule Day 2004
Date: May 1, 04
Location: Hopkins County Fairgrounds
Madisonville, KY

Activities:
Antique Tractor Pulls
Pedal Tractor Pulls
Antique Tractor Show
Mule Events
Antique Tractor Parade 
Good Food 
and many more activities!!!!


Call Les Hoover
270-821-5866 after 6p.m. for additional information or email me at [email protected]

Come and Enjoy the Fun!!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info --- I will contact them and see what I can setup for spot advertising or cross promotions!

Thanks
Andy


----------

